# More additions



## Wendy (Feb 12, 2011)

I was ribbon judging at the Toronto SOOS show this morning and had a quick look through the sales area. Three followed me home. :noangel:

From Zephyrus Orchids

Paph Lady Booth x sanderianum...in bud with a nice big new growth
Paph adductum v anitum x St Swithin...in bud with two nice new growths (Paph Booth's Saint-Adductum)

From Bloomfield

Paph haynaldianum...medium/large seedlling


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2011)

congrats...!


----------



## etex (Feb 12, 2011)

Super choices! Really cool you got 2 multis in bud. Be sure to post pics of the blooms!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 12, 2011)

Great choices, cannot wait to see those in flower.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 12, 2011)

Great buys!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2011)

The in buds sound like they have nice potential! Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice adds! I am looking forward to the blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2011)

Great purchases -- I'm looking forward to photos of blooms!


----------

